# Internal Antibiotics?



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you get internal anitbiotics over-the-counter?  I'm suspicious I may have a very slight infection and I'd like to nip it before going to the doctor


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 9, 2006)

not to my knowledge.  Antibiotic ointments for minor cut, yes, but internal, no.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 9, 2006)

What type of symtoms do you have? I might be able to recomend something or at least send you to someone who could.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2006)

Well..from the other thread months ago..I got my vasectomy done last Friday, one side is still a bit swollen and tender and putting hydrogen peroxide at the incision site foams up a bit so I've been doing that and antibiotic creame on a guaze pad, for the last day, but I fear that if there is internal infection then the external applications won't reach it.  No signs of serious infection like fever or color patterns or such...


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 9, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> What type of symtoms do you have? I might be able to recomend something or at least send you to someone who could.


 
Don't try to diagnose over the internet. 

Freep, get your butt to an MD and get what you need before it gets bad.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 9, 2006)

My brother-in-law had to drive himself to the hospital in his boxers because his whole sack started filling with blood and swelling.

You think it's not healing right, you call the physician immediately.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to go to the doctor RIGHT NOW.  As much as I'm sure you want to avoid this, particularly under these circumstances, you REALLY NEED TO BE SEEN RIGHT AWAY.

Please go.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 9, 2006)

My God, man!!!  GO GO GO GO GO!!!!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 9, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Well..from the other thread months ago..I got my vasectomy done last Friday, one side is still a bit swollen and tender and putting hydrogen peroxide at the incision site foams up a bit so I've been doing that and antibiotic creame on a guaze pad, for the last day, but I fear that if there is internal infection then the external applications won't reach it. No signs of serious infection like fever or color patterns or such...



Since last Friday?  That's almost a week.

It took my husband a while to heal from his vasectomy.  If there is no sign of an infection or change, you may just simply need time to heal, as this is a surgery.  If you're worried, call your doctor to see what he thinks, he will tell you if it is just a typical reaction or if there might be a problem.  However, if one side heals fine and the other didn't, go see a doctor anyway.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 9, 2006)

Now I can't drive the image from my head.  Giving me the willies!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 9, 2006)

ok,with that type of possible infection there is nothing you can treat it with that you can get without a presciption. You might try calling the physician who did the procedure and maybe he'll call in a presciption for you without seeing you,but not likely. You really need to have it looked at asap!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2006)

I may have jumped the gun.  My wife said a friend of ours took a week to feel ok, and I was expecting to be back in the Dojang on Monday....other than being still sore and not healing as fast as I thought, I don't know if it's really anything.  Also, I did not take time and tratement to recover properly so I could just be delayed

But...I picked up some Vitamin E and Garlic and Grapfruit Seed Extract
And...the doctor is going to call me in a few minutes and can call in a perscription for anti-bios to a nearby pharamcy (so I'll have a chance to talk to him and...describe things)

(This is complicated buy the fact that I got the operation done in New Mexico and I'm hear in DC for the next three weeks and don't have alocal doctor)


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, I called my doctor, or he called me, and I described the situation.  He said it should've been better by now but he didn't seem too concerned that the initial swelling had not completely gone away.  He said "600mg of Advil or Motrin twice a day" for the swelling and called in a perspcription for antibiotics to a local pharmacy.  Said I could keep icing also if I wanted.  He said not to be concerned about  the peroxide reaction and to let him know if it doesn't get better and if need be I can see him when I go back to town


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm VERY glad you talked to your doctor and are taking preventative measures.  Hope all heals perfectly.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow,

After this last night, my wife asked me if I'd been drinkng much water and I admitted I hadn't.

So..I had a few big glasses of water, one of which with a Vit C package mixed in and another with grapefruit seed extract (naural antibiotic).  Plus I took two Vit E pills and two garlic pills (immune system).  After talking to the doctor I took 600mg of ibuprofen and kicked back watching a stupid movie with ice.

I don't know what, or what combinatin, of all the above did it but this morning I'm feeling much better.    Swelling is down, I mean really down, and I feel much better.  Still a touch of tenderness buch significantly less than yesterday. 

I don't mean to drag everyone into my personal biology so much, but for those who were concerned about my health, I just wanted to thank you and to reassure that I'm doing much better, as in 'class tonight' better.  Thanks


----------

